# If you were that persecuted Christian in Afghanistan...



## BobVigneault (Mar 23, 2006)

Mental fitness new twist in Afghan man's religion trial

"But prosecutor Sarinwal Zamari said questions have been raised about his mental fitness.

"'We think he could be mad. He is not a normal person. He doesn't talk like a normal person,' Zamari said.

"Moayuddin Baluch, a religious adviser to President Hamid Karzai, said Rahman would undergo a psychological examination.

"'If he is mentally unfit, definitely Islam has no claim to punish him. He must be forgiven. The case must be dropped,' Baluch said."
Posted by Scott Roper


"A Western diplomat in Kabul and a human rights advocate -- both of whom spoke on the condition of anonymity -- said the government was desparately searching for a way to drop the case." -- Express, March 23, 2006

I think the mental illness claim may be a convenient way to drop or modify the charges under Sharia law and keep the US happy.
Posted by Andrew Myers


I'm grabbing these two posts from another thread to pose a question to y'all.

If this were you, would you insist that you are sane and seek to have it proven that your faith is perfectly rational even though it may end in your physical death? Or do you accept pardon at the expense of bringing ridicule to your faith?


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 23, 2006)

This is right in line with Freud, who thought that belief in God was a mental disorder. Dawkins thinks that religion is a dangerous mind virus. 

George Dvorsky wants it classified as a mental disorder and wants to "engineer fundamentalist memes out of existence."

http://www.atheistthinktank.com/

So this line of defense is wonderfully humanistic. I pity the Christian defendant for such "help". 

The martyrs glorified God by standing firm. I pray I'm not ever in his situation, but if I am, that I would be boldly and loudly faithful.

Vic

[Edited on 3-23-2006 by victorbravo]


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the link Vic, it's fascinating. George Dvorsky says, "Fundamentalism, however, breeds fanaticism and often leads to terrible violence, injustice and inequality." Sounds like the man may be a bit delusional himself. I woiuld say that this is a possibility however it is equally true about atheism (so-called), being a democrat, a rebublican, a peace activist, a PETA member and liking too many twinkies. Oh yeah, and people at a garage sale act this way too.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 23, 2006)

Acts 26.24 And as he thus spake for himself, Festus said with a loud voice, Paul, thou art beside thyself; much learning doth make thee mad. 
Acts 26.25 But he said, I am not mad, most noble Festus; but speak forth the words of truth and soberness.


----------



## mgeoffriau (Mar 23, 2006)

My response from the other thread:

I hope that I would have the courage to accept death. I hope I would not disgrace my Savior.

Nevertheless, better men than me have failed that test -- Peter, among them.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 23, 2006)

Ahhhhh brother Andrew,
You have won the Sola Scriptura Award for answering entirely in scripture. Now grasshopper, when you can walk on the toilet paper without tearing it, then you are ready to leave the monastery. (Sound of impossibly large Tibetan gong.)


----------



## CDM (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Acts 26.24 And as he thus spake for himself, Festus said with a loud voice, Paul, thou art beside thyself; much learning doth make thee mad.
> Acts 26.25 But he said, I am not mad, most noble Festus; but speak forth the words of truth and soberness.



By God's grace, that is what I'd do. 

I certainly wouldn't propose I was mad to escape the fire.


----------



## Cuirassier (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Acts 26.24 And as he thus spake for himself, Festus said with a loud voice, Paul, thou art beside thyself; much learning doth make thee mad.
> Acts 26.25 But he said, I am not mad, most noble Festus; but speak forth the words of truth and soberness.





Incidentally, I watched a news clip on BBC - Brother Rahman was speaking to reporters. Whilst I no absolutely not a word of either Dari or Pashto (two of the official languages of Afghanistan), he did not strike me as at all incoherent. Nor, for that matter, was the translator having any difficulties translating--as might be expected with someone deemed to be mentally unstable.

I think this is a ploy by the Afghan court to prevent having confront either of two uncomfortable options - fulfilling the legal obligations before a highly conservative (ie: radical) judiciary, and address growing pressure in this case from the international community.

Regardless of the outcome, may Christ be glorified. 

dl


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Ahhhhh brother Andrew,
> You have won the Sola Scriptura Award for answering entirely in scripture. Now grasshopper, when you can walk on the toilet paper without tearing it, then you are ready to leave the monastery. (Sound of impossibly large Tibetan gong.)



 [Bows low to the ground.] Thank you brother, Bob! 

I might also add this passage from Matthew 10 for consideration:

10:18 And ye shall be brought before governors and kings for my sake, for a testimony against them and the Gentiles. 
10:19 But when they deliver you up, take no thought how or what ye shall speak: for it shall be given you in that same hour what ye shall speak. 
10:20 For it is not ye that speak, but the Spirit of your Father which speaketh in you. 
10:21 And the brother shall deliver up the brother to death, and the father the child: and the children shall rise up against their parents, and cause them to be put to death. 
10:22 And ye shall be hated of all men for my name's sake: but he that endureth to the end shall be saved.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 23, 2006)

I heard he responded to the Prosecuter when asked if he believed the Koran, he said," I believe in Jesus Christ and the New Testament" wow! what a great witness.


----------



## Founded on the Rock (Mar 23, 2006)

Anyone remember a similar story with King David? The difference is King David was intentionally trying to decieve as opposed to our brother in Afghanistan whos insanity claim is coming from others.

I would like to believe with the grace of God that I would choose to strongly defend the Gospel, but at the same time seeing such pillars of faith shaken under pressing circumstances causes me to closely examine my heart. 

I pray that the Lord is with our precious brother in Afghanistan.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2006)

There is also this relevant Covenanter saying.


----------

